# Hello



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Middle aged mouse fan from Scandinavia here. I've had many mice off and on over the last 20 years, both pet shop and pedigree, but only one litter long ago. Very interested in colour genetics, which is the main reason I'm here.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## GeorgiaRose998 (Apr 20, 2015)

welcome


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Thank you!


----------

